# 1/24th Scale Lighting



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I am looking for some ideas for 1/24th scale lighting. Want to use LEDs and make it look realistic either with floods or bowl type fixtures. I know someone has some ideas.

Go!


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

You might find interesting ideas for larger scale slot tracks on SCF.
Not sure what exactly you are looking for.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I am looking for any ideas on what to use to make the lights and what LEDs to use for the lights themselves.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a light that I made for a 1/32nd track, it is 10.5 inches high or 28 feet in scale.



















A slightly taller and larger diameter pole would work for 1/24th scale. If the four LEDs are wired in series a light like this can be run directly from a regular automotive battery charger. Details on how I built the light can be found here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzLR42NthGeCZGVmY2E2M2ItMDk0Yi00NTlkLTkzYzItOTQzYTk5MDg5ODk3


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

You might check out lighting for model trains on E-bay, lots of choices there

Rich those lights are awesome, especially lit up.

Boosted


----------

